# updated tank pics



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Let me know what you think


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome scaping dude. Looks great


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice scaping. That just planted or has it grown in some?


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Just planted. It has grown a little bit. It's a med light tank with no c02.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool great job :nod:


----------

